

Ask HN: What are "correct development & programming practices" for a web app? - marcamillion

I am learning Ruby and Rails now, and this thread - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=909048 - made me start thinking about what 'correct development &#38; programming practices' are for a startup.&#60;p&#62;Can someone provide some details about specific things that you would implement, if you were creating a startup from scratch (i.e. building a web app).&#60;p&#62;E.g. I know obviously having and using some VCS, and implementing unit tests, but other than that....what else would I want to make sure to know/do?&#60;p&#62;Thanks.
======
ErrantX
Whatever works best for you (this applies, IMO, for any programming).

------
DanielBMarkham
Concentrate on finding users and making them happy. Everything else has to
work in support of that.

